# Keep my GT outpost???



## Jlodato (Nov 9, 2010)

I bought In 2009 I bought a 2010 Gt Outpost disc before doing any real research. I had a cheap dual suspension bike before that was a POS. To be honest I rode hard everyday for about a month then decided to upgrade. I put a Rock Shox Tora fork, X5 shifters and derailleurs, Deore crank and hydraulic brakes, Mavic wheelset. I have been happy riding. Should I keep this Frame and upgrade or I was thinking about another dual suspension but I dont know if I should for the midwest area. But it is nice to have for when I go out West. Any suggestions or Thoughts?


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I love my fs bike its so much better than my ht I got this frame for 400 euro


----------



## Jlodato (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice! Looks sick


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

What is it you don't care for about the GT Outpost?

Looks like a decent build.

I like the idea of having a couple bikes to choose from, not to mention having a backup incase something happens to your main ride.

What I would choose for my next ride would depend on the type of trails I ride and how I ride them. If you are riding XC terrain and will mostly ride that, it would make sense to look at 4" to 5" FS bikes if you are dead set on FS. If you are tackling more challenging rides, maybe a 5" or 6" FS bike would duit you better.

That's purely speculation though. Do yourself a favor and get some serious test rides in on a variety of bikes at first to get you in the ballpark for the type of bike you prefer, and then zero in on the actual model(s) you like best.

I'd try a 29er hardtail too. I ditched my beloved 26" FS bike for one and have been really happy with the choice I made for myself.

For your second bike it's a good idea to "Measure twice, cut once." 
=======================
Just curious, how much travel is the Tora set to? Looks like it may be set at 120mm+/- travel?

*IF* it is at 120mm. . . . . . . .

I would add the spacer and get it down to 100mm. It would steer better and the front end won't want to wander as much on steep climbs. JMHO.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I to say the GT looks like a pretty good build but to be honest I can only afford one bike so I sold the focus frame and fork to purchase the BMC . I must say for me FS is the way to go but I am mostly in the forest. I hit lots of roots small jumps and some short DH sections but I also do XC so I got a nice 120mm frame with a adjustable 100 to 140mm fork I love it. It does everything better than my HT and climbs just as good with the pro pedal on. The frames are available on ebay.de I live in Germany I am guessing all you guys are in the States? You could order a bmc frame they will ship to the US just for the heck of it have a look here 
http://sport.shop.ebay.de/Radsport-/9192/i.html?_nkw=bmc&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

jeffj said:


> What is it you don't care for about the GT Outpost?
> 
> Looks like a decent build.
> 
> ...


Jeff I don't notice any wandering problems on my BMC at 140 unless I am climbing, it actually feels better on 140mm. But bmc states that you can use from 110 to 140 on this frame and what about all of the bikes coming stock with a 100 140mm fork? This issue dose not seem to be as big as everyone makes it out to be if the fork feels good I think its ok. He said he lives in midwest so he wont be needing to climb much lol I think.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I have a suggestion if you got the money and you like the frame upgrade the wheels that will make a huge difference. I upgraded from Alex en24 to Fulcrum Red Metal 5 wheels and it made such a difference I have better control better acceleration it was the best upgrade. I think good wheels are really important and are the best performance upgrade you can do. I have been riding my RM5 wheels for about 2 years now and they look and feel just as solid as the day I got them still perfectly true and stiff and I am a big guy and I ride hard.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

jpeters said:


> Jeff I don't notice any wandering problems on my BMC at 140 unless I am climbing, it actually feels better on 140mm. But bmc states that you can use from 110 to 140 on this frame and what about all of the bikes coming stock with a 100 140mm fork? This issue dose not seem to be as big as everyone makes it out to be if the fork feels good I think its ok. He said he lives in midwest so he wont be needing to climb much lol I think.


I was referring to the OP's bike.

In my experience, putting a fork that is longer travel (actually it's the axle to crown distance but they go by 'fork travel') on a bike usually makes it corner like *S*. It raises the bottom bracket height close to the height of the axles and slackens the head tube angle, both of which affect cornering traction/agility. You can compensate a little by getting your weight over the front wheel to increase traction, but it's not ideal.

Downhill bikes generally have lower bottom bracket heights than freeride bikes. They need to corner well and freeride bikes mostly need to clear obstacles. If didn't make a difference, they would just use freeride geometry for downhill racing and take advantage of the extra bottom bracket height.

Bikes that come with an adjustable travel fork usually do so because the bike's front end want to come up on steep climbs so you slam the fork down while climbing and then extend it for the descent.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeff do you live in the US


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I like the GT I would not upgrade unless you were doing rough stuff or you didn't like the feel of the frame.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

jpeters said:


> Jeff do you live in the US


SoCal


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

jeffj said:


> SoCal


Cool do you sleep or work nights? because I know its like 1030 here and we are like 6 hrs ahead of you .


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice GT. if I were you I would just keep that bike; it ha s fairly decent components on it: you seem like a newer biker. I'd stay on the hardtail.


----------



## Jlodato (Nov 9, 2010)

jeffj said:


> What is it you don't care for about the GT Outpost?
> 
> Looks like a decent build.
> 
> ...


Yeah it was set around there but that was cause I just put it together. The travel is adjustable from 80 to 130 I usually ride a lower travel setting. Thanks for the input. I love my frame on the GT feels great. I definitely will keep it. Just wasnt sure if my next bike should be a FS. I ride in the midwest but do a lot of traveling and plan to go over a lot more technical trails.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I would say a fs bike for technical trails


----------



## Jlodato (Nov 9, 2010)

jpeters said:


> I would say a fs bike for technical trails


Thanks! Now just to find the right one


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

jpeters said:


> Cool do you sleep or work nights? because I know its like 1030 here and we are like 6 hrs ahead of you .


My sleep patterns are. . . . . . less than ideal 



Jlodato said:


> Yeah it was set around there but that was cause I just put it together. The travel is adjustable from 80 to 130 I usually ride a lower travel setting. Thanks for the input. I love my frame on the GT feels great. I definitely will keep it. Just wasnt sure if my next bike should be a FS. I ride in the midwest but do a lot of traveling and plan to go over a lot more technical trails.


There is only one person that will know for sure what is right for you.

I would say to take your time checking out and riding a lot of different bikes. Consider it 'foreplay' 

One of them will eventually 'speak to you'.


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

I really like bmc if you can find one they are great bikes and not alot of people know about them you could convert your bike to a fs bmc for under 700. My friend has a Giant and he said my trailfox felt better than the Giant reign for climbing and stuff.


----------



## Jlodato (Nov 9, 2010)

jpeters said:


> I really like bmc if you can find one they are great bikes and not alot of people know about them you could convert your bike to a fs bmc for under 700. My friend has a Giant and he said my trailfox felt better than the Giant reign for climbing and stuff.


I do like the BMC bikes I have been looking. I am going to keep my eye out for a good priced frame. Thanks


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

check ebay.de you can have them shipped it works no problem. they have trailfox frames with no shock for 250 euros and you can get the shock for 200 have a look.

http://sport.shop.ebay.de/Radsport-/9192/i.html?_nkw=bmc&_catref=1&_fln=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m282


----------



## jpeters (Nov 19, 2010)

some come with the rear shock they are like 400 take a look at the fourstroke 
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-BMC-Fours...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item336566f04a

this bike got good reviews as well


----------



## Jlodato (Nov 9, 2010)

jpeters said:


> some come with the rear shock they are like 400 take a look at the fourstroke
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Rahmen-BMC-Fours...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item336566f04a
> 
> this bike got good reviews as well


I had a bad experience buying a product from a different country before. Can you get these in the US?


----------

